# Fish you CAN have with goldfish...



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

provided by http://www.goldfishutopia.net

*Bushy Nose Pleco *
Minimum Tank Size: 20 gallons
Care Level: Easy
Tank Conditions: 74-79°F; pH 6.5-7.4; KH 6-10
Max. Size In Aquarium: Up to 4½"
Color Form: Brown
Temperament: Peaceful
Diet: Omnivore
Origin: South America
Family: Loricariidae

*Danio's *
Care Level: Easy
Tank Conditions: 64-75°F; pH 6.5-7.5
Max. Size In Aquarium: Up to 3"
Color Form: Bright Blue, Gold, Purple, Silver
Temperament: Peaceful
Diet: Omnivore

*Dojo (Weather) Loach *
Scientific Name: Misgurnus angullicaudatus
Common Names: Dojo Loach, Weatherfish, Weather Loach, Oriental weatherfish
Family: Cobitidae
Order: Cypriniformes
Class: Actinopterygii (ray-finned fishes)
Origin: Asia, China, Korea, Japan
Adult size: up to 12 inches (30 cm)
Lifespan: 7-12 years
pH: 6.0 - 8.0
Temperature: 40-77 F (4-25 C)

*Rosy Red Minnows *
Common names: Rosy Red Minnow, Rosy Reds, Rosey Reds, Rosies, Tuffies, Rosy Red Feeders
Scientific/Latin name: Pimephales promelas
Maximum length: Males 2-3 inches, females 1-2 inches
Colors: Light orange, spotted,and splotched.
Breeding male attributes: Fleshy head growths and tubercules
Breeding female attributes: Ovipositors, fatter and shorter bodies
Temperature preference: 50-75F
pH preference: 7 to 8
Hardness preference: Moderate
Life span: 1 to 3 years (average 1.5 to 2 years)

*White Cloud Mountain Minnows *
Common name: White cloud mountain minnow, white clouds
Scientific/Latin name: Tanichthys albonubes
Maximum length: 1 to 1.5 inches
Colors: brown, green, yellow, red, neon blue, and black
Temperature preference: 65 -75F
pH preference: 6 to 8
Hardness preference: Soft
Life span: 3 to 10 years


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

http://www.goldfishparadise.com/forum/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=14&sid=59cd5f51030f8621cf03346d00272a1c

http://www.kokosgoldfish.com/comfish.html


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Many of those smaller fish become hehe, well... "fish food" for goldfish. I have personally seen both Danios and minnows become food for a goldfish. Doesn't seem like a smart idea (and could possibly make one question the rest of the info from the mentioned site). :|


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

yes they may get eaten if the goldfish is big enough but this is strictly in water conditions


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

What does that mean (water conditions)?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Temperature... as in they can be in the temperatures that goldfish are kept in


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Well yes, I suppose so - but none of this matters much if the fish becomes a midnight snack.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

yes you do have to consider that.... i was just posting this because so many people ask what they could keep with them


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

And the answer would probably be goldfish of equal size and variety, with very few exceptions. Although, a lot of people do not seem to like that answer. <scratches head>


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Very true! Didnt wanna open a can a worms on this post but oh well!


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Well no, it is a good thing this is brought up. I just think that if a fish has a chance of being food, it probably shouldn't be a valid choice for those starting out with goldfish. They are very complicated fish, and it is hard to show people why they need so much room, and so on.


----------



## shedmyskin78 (Feb 27, 2005)

I have 2 oto's with a goldfish...hes not a big gold fish though, but he has left them alone so far...


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

lol well if he gets 8" long the otos are toast


----------



## shedmyskin78 (Feb 27, 2005)

hes 2 years old and prob. 4"....lol he doesnt seem to grow...I dunna know, the ottos are quick and they have a lot of lil places and plants to hide and eat in the tank, which they seem to stay around most of the time. I thought it might be bad when I was ganna get them...talked to a few people who had them and had'nt had any get eaten either...I guess we'll see. If he eats any of them I won't try again. lool


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

My 3 1/2" oranda tried to swallow an oto. He did not succeed but I had to remove the dead oto by hand since the goldfish would have starved to death as well. I would never keep a regular oto with any goldfish again. I have zebra otos, however, and they are about a third larger then the golden otos, that may work but at $13 for a zebra oto, I am not willing to risk it. I keep a bristlenose pleco with my 4 fancy goldfish. Bait and tackle shop minnows are too large for goldfish to eat, they work well, as do fathead minnows. Rosy reds and WCMM are too small and will become food. Giant danios are a great combo with goldfish, if they leave any food for the fancy goldfish. Comets and common goldfish have no problem competing with the giant danios. Rubberlip plecos will also work well.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

can you come up with a list of fish that can be kept especialy with comets?


----------



## vang12 (May 3, 2007)

aren't rosy reds pink fatheads? I'd get another comet.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

This post is 2 years old... Please refrain from bringing it back up. Thank you.


----------

